# Book Ideas For My Small Group



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 1, 2009)

Since I will be leaving them soon I wanted to get a different book for each of the 4 people (two couples) who comprise a small group I lead bi-monthly. All 4 attend an evangelical PC(USA) church in Pittsburgh that we used to attend. They are quite variable in type. Started out as 8 but two couples moved.

*Husband Couple 1) 33, Computer Engineer 
*
Knows more about the Bible and Theology than he lets on. Raised UMC and still harbors some "Wesleyan" ideas. 

*Wife Couple 1) 31, Stay-at-Home-Mom*

Not that interested in "theology stuff". Knows she is evangelical, pokes fun at PCA sister-in-law and brother-in-law for their long services.

*Husband Couple 2) 29, Mail Clerk*

Raised Church of the Brethren, still very much Arminian. Especially has trouble with perseverance and limited atonement. 

*Wife Couple 2) 30, Payroll Clerk*

Closet liberal, voted for Obama, "lovey dovey" type. Always looks for the best, finds judgment "icky". 



Hope that helps.


----------



## he beholds (Jun 1, 2009)

_Morning By Morning_ is a book I'd be comfortable giving Arminians or Liberals or anyone.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Since I will be leaving them soon I wanted to get a different book for each of the 4 people (two couples) who comprise a small group I lead bi-monthly. All 4 attend an evangelical PC(USA) church in Pittsburgh that we used to attend. They are quite variable in type. Started out as 8 but two couples moved.
> 
> *Husband Couple 1) 33, Computer Engineer
> *
> ...


.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jun 1, 2009)

_Desiring God_ by Piper might be a good choice. It has a reasonable dose of Reformed theology, is easy to read, and sort of has a lovey-dovey flavor that might appeal to Wife #2.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 1, 2009)

How about Galatians? I'm serious. A book of the Bible is always a good study, and you wouldn't have to wade through the theological errors that are in the majority of books out there now.

-----Added 6/1/2009 at 06:22:09 EST-----

By the way, the study on Galatians in which I participated changed my life.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 1, 2009)

Valley of Vision


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for what you have noted.

Any other ideas?


----------



## he beholds (Jun 2, 2009)

RC Sproul's _[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Now-Thats-Good-Question-Sproul/dp/0842347119/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243949624&sr=8-1"]Now That's a Good Question[/ame]_ 

I love this book, and read it lots especially when I was newly reformed. It is very easy to read, with short sections. It is set up in Q and A, so all of the writing is in response to a question. It is a great book for anyone, even the not-too-theologically minded. But you'd only want to give one per family, because it would be easily shared. 

On Amazon you can "look inside this book," and it will probably give you samples of Q and A.
To see samples of Q and A and not just index, make sure to click "surprise me."


----------



## christiana (Jun 2, 2009)

All of Grace, Spurgeon


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 18, 2009)

Any other ideas?


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, why don't we all join Shelfari and then we can all visit each others bookshelves and get ideas of what to read from each in a more easy way.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 19, 2009)

anything?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 19, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Since I will be leaving them soon I wanted to get a different book for each of the 4 people (two couples) who comprise a small group I lead bi-monthly. All 4 attend an evangelical PC(USA) church in Pittsburgh that we used to attend. They are quite variable in type. Started out as 8 but two couples moved.
> 
> *Husband Couple 1) 33, Computer Engineer
> *
> ...



Thanks to all of you that helped with your suggestions.

This is what I ended up giving them...

*Husband Couple 1*
The Christian Life: A Doctrinal Introduction by Sinclair Ferguson

*Wife Couple 1*
The Hidden Smile of God: The Fruit of Affliction in the Lives of John Bunyan, William Cowper, and David Brainerd by John Piper

*Husband Couple 2*

George Whitefield's Journals by George Whitefield

*Wife Couple 2*

Grace and Its Fruits by John Calvin


----------

